# Insect egg packet ID-very unsual



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I have never seen anything like this before. Found it today while out deer hunting-almost looks alien like!! It was attached to the side of a tree with the base looking almost like an epoxy resin. The resin base was covered with eggs and the whole thing was a near perfect hexagon. Size was about the same as a nickel. Can any of you id this?


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like wheelbug eggs to me... beneficial.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

P.S. did you get any deer?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Assassin bugs, wheel bugs.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/504255


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Great Forest-you nailed it!! Like I said I don't ever recall seeing one of these before. 

No, I didn't get any nor see any deer today but I found a buck's rutting ground-8-10 new/fresh rubs and 3-4 fresh pawings with licking branch in a 50 yard square area. It is on a 'new' place to me where I have just gained hunting access and I am still in the exploratory phase. But I will lay an ambush in this buck's bedroom and with a bit of luck take him home. It rained this evening so I didn't go back-if it isn't raining in the morning I will be waiting for him. TTT


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice find! Those assassin bugs are quite useful in gardens.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I found a buck's rutting ground-8-10 new/fresh rubs and 3-4 fresh pawings with licking branch in a 50 yard square area.


I've had good luck with these in that sort of situation:

http://deerlures.com/listing-buck-tarsal-glands--32.html









I like to hang them in a tree in a shooting lane to bring the deer where I want him.
I was hanging one once and had a buck walk up on me, and of course my rifle was 30 ft away at my stand.

He ran off when I moved, so I climbed up and waited, and within 10 minutes he came back and walked right to the lure

If you don't have the actual gland, the liquid scent alone works almost as well.
I just put it on cotton balls and carry it in DOUBLED Zip lock bags so it won't leak

Save the glands off all the deer you kill. 
Salt heavily, and dry them a few days then put them in the freezer 

I cut a limb for a hanger and put one out in a cut soybean field, then killed a deer with my bow when he put his nose up to it

Good luck!


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info-sounds like it might work to aggravate and lure a buck. TTT


----------

